# Got a 2012 Volcano Red Coupe



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

EDIT: new pics added

So today I got a new 2012 TT coupe in Volcano Red and traded my big turbo'd A3. 
I sell Audi's at Audi North Scottsdale and this car came in yesterday. I had ZERO intention to get anything and was going to wait for the new VW Golf R in January. Well this car came up from detail to be put in the showroom and it was the first time seeing this new color and I immediately fell in love with it. Within minutes I was working up payment numbers and in an hour I was signing lease papers. 

I got $750 owner loyalty , $1250 Audi employee rebates. AND will get a $500 Audi club member rebate and a $400 Penske employee rebate. I used $3k of positive equity from my A3 trade and will get back $1000 from the remaining equity. So total rebates of $3900 all said and done plus a great sales price. 

My A3 was great pushing 350hp for 40k miles but my warranty would have expired today (not that it mattered) but I lowered my payment and gained about 4-5 mpg plus Quattro

Will post pics tomorrow

What are people seeing for software gains in the 2011's with the 211/258 engines?

here are some iPhone 4 pics so far with my A3 and TT









































and for the heck of it we threw on 2 A6 wheels in a black chrome finish to see what it would look like. Don't like the look as much as i thought i would


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Congrats.....pics pics pics......


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

Volcano Red is an awesome colour -- would like to see some photos, please!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Very nice, I love the volcano red. Now you just need to swap the A3 wheels onto the TT


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Congrats! That's a great color.

I'll have to check it out next time I stop by.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Very nice, I love the volcano red. Now you just need to swap the A3 wheels onto the TT


the A3 wheels are an ET44 and would sit waaay inside the TT fenders. Plus i don't think the grey would look right on this color on the TT. I will put some proper wheels on it soon enough.

and Bill, see you soon. can't wait to hand you the keys for your new RS


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks great!!!!
Not a fan of the Chrome wheels either... You scared me at first glance, then I saw that it was just for fun.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> I got $750 owner loyalty , $1250 Audi employee rebates. AND will get a $500 Audi club member rebate and a $400 Penske employee rebate. I used $3k of positive equity from my A3 trade and will get back $1000 from the remaining equity. So total rebates of $3900 all said and done plus a great sales price.


Let's hope the deals on the TT-RS are similar. 

Do you think the dealership would hire me as a consultant or something? I could drive Mr. Penske's Veyron every week to keep the battery charged. Don't even need a salary - just the rebates. I'll even pay for the gas for his car - what a deal!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

what offsets are people running for 19 or 20" wheels on these cars? the fenders are a lot wider than i am used to.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah Brian, you should be able to stuff some good sized wheels under there. Some kids in the UK are running 20"x 9.5" and some people here are running 19x10. I went with 19x9.5 and I think they are pretty much on point. 

I tried to toss my A3 iForged rims on the TTS and it uh...... looked massively wack. Offset is everything. Congrats on your new purch!:thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I didn't realize the offsets were that different between the A3 and TT, the TT has that much wider of a track width?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I may have a real good line on OEM 20" A8L sport package forged wheels 20x9 ET46 how would that sit considering i don't plan on lowering it.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

ProjectA3 said:


> what offsets are people running for 19 or 20" wheels on these cars? the fenders are a lot wider than i am used to.


Gorgeous colour, congrats. Obviously wheel diameter is less important than width and offset. Not sure if this helps but, I've got 18 x 8.5" wheels (ET35) with 245/40 tires and there's some occasional minor rubbing.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

ProjectA3 said:


> I may have a real good line on OEM 20" A8L sport package forged wheels 20x9 ET46 how would that sit considering i don't plan on lowering it.


What is the offset on A3's again? 52 or 56 correct?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

welcome to the fun side of life


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

A3 offset is ET52 the BBS CK's i had started out at ET39 and rubbed so i had them shaved down to ET44 and they fit great. but they would have sat too far inside the TT wheel wells.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

ProjectA3 said:


> A3 offset is ET52 the BBS CK's i had started out at ET39 and rubbed so i had them shaved down to ET44 and they fit great. but they would have sat too far inside the TT wheel wells.


Interesting idea! (shaving down the ET) Was it pretty easy to have that done? I guess the general concerns with that are brake caliper clearance.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

stock TT offsets are in the 50s; et40 or 45 is about perfect on the TT


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

a local company called Wheel Specialist, who i bought the BBS from, was able to shave down 5mm from the hub of the BBS's and get rid of my rubbing. I didnt want to stretch the tires and this with new lugs sloved the problem without me having to raise the car.

so these A8L wheels in 20x9 ET46 should be good to go as long as the center bore fitment is right. i am thinking 265-30-20 tires.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah they should be fine. there's a tab between the rear bumper and quarter panel you may have to shave down, but that's all the car needs to get some tuck


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> yeah they should be fine. *there's a tab between the rear bumper and quarter panel you may have to shave down*, but that's all the car needs to get some tuck


x2312423453465456456

dont be scared to trim it down, the fender and bumper will align properly :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

the A3 had the same tab that i had to shave down too.

looks like my tire choice will be the new Falken Azenis PT722 A/S 255/30/20 and i hope they dont stretch. i think 275/30 may be too wide for this little car.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I've heard 315s will fit in the wells :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am going to test fit 275/30/20's on the car today and take some pics. We have a 2010 A8L on the lot with the same wheels. so i will borrow two of them for a few minutes and see how they fit before i pull the trigger.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Here are the test fit pics with the A8L 20x9's ET46

















rear








front









tires on these are 275-35-20 i will run 255-30-20


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

ProjectA3 said:


> Here are the test fit pics with the A8L 20x9's ET46


That's fabulous ... with the roads the way they are up here I'd go with 19s, but that's a great wheel choice on the TT.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

is this just a regular tt 2.0? if so i like the new front bumper with that bottom lip.. congrats on the ride!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Fortunately the roads here are butter smooth and a 20" with a 30 series tire is possible year round.

yeah the 2011/2012's came with the S-Line bumpers stock. I love the rear valance.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

do you know if its a direct fitment to a 08 3.2? looks like im gonna need to keep an eye out for a 11/12 front on ebay lol


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

xBassi said:


> do you know if its a direct fitment to a 08 3.2? looks like im gonna need to keep an eye out for a 11/12 front on ebay lol


the front grill is slightly different on the 11/12 vs. the older ones.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Since i can't count on software or exhaust happening anytime soon on this car 
this morning I decided to buy this..








and these









really don't know if i want to refinish the centers or not. they are bare aluminum and they suck in break dust quite a bit (i had these on my VW R32 in the past).

hope the offset looks nice with the springs


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Thats going to look hot...with the Volcano Red I would go matte gunmetal on the wheels and perhaps the mirror caps. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

*killer color*

Thanks for posting…you have completely validated my color choice for my '12 TT RS! And the longer wait for my custom color. It's killing me to wait but Volcano Red soooo much hotter than the Misano.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

well the Kinesis wheels pictured above didnt clear their inspection meaning they had too many flat spots to make them worth keeping so i am returning to the seller for a full refund.

to replace them i bought these..








19x8.5 ET35 SSR Professor SP1's i will have the centers redone in either grey or have them machined and clearcoated.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

be sure to get a high end clear coat, the clear coat likes to yellow and peel on polished/machined wheels after a while. but great wheel selection! I would machine/polish the centers too

35ET :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: if you havent chosen a tire size, i highly recommend running a 235-35


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with Sandeman on all counts !


----------

